

Customer Satisfaction - AshFurrow
http://ashfurrow.com/index.php/2011/11/customer-satisfaction/

======
tomcreighton
I'm much happier working where my incentives to make great stuff are aligned
with that of the end user. Trying to do a end-run around ludicrous middleman
requests never turns out well.

